# Suggestions For A Mulberry Wheat Beer



## J.T (19/1/12)

Guys, Im looking at a whipping up a beer using both mulberries and mount hood hops that I have grown and keep leaning towards a Mulberry Wheat.
Im after thoughts or suggestions about the flavour combination and also any suggested extract recipes; especially with the use of the home grown hops.

After a fair bit of reading, Im comfortable with the use of fruit. I've also noticed that some fruit seem to leave a tart finish and wondered if this could be offset by a dose of crystal malt or similar? 

Cheers,

JT


----------



## milkit99 (9/10/13)

Hey JT,

Did you end up having a crack at this? I'm going to be trying something similar on the weekend.

How did it turn out?

Cheers,
Ash


----------



## milkit99 (28/11/13)

Apologies for reviving an old thread, but just thought I'd mention that this turned out really well. 60% wheat mash, Wyeast Weihenstephanner fermented reasonably warm for more banana, 10 days on mulberries in the secondary. Cracked the first bottle tonight and it was great - super refreshing!

There was some interesting growth on the layer of mulberry mash that was floating on top of the secondary by the 10th day, but that's either not affected the beer or has made it taste even better


----------

